

Is hipchat owned by Twilio? Check the footer. - jensenbox
http://status.hipchat.com/

======
josh2600
That status board is from Twilio.

~~~
jensenbox
Did they rip it off or what?

~~~
zsiddique
We use stashboard, <http://www.stashboard.org/>, which was developed by Twilio
and open sourced for the public to use.

